# Ubuntu Treiber Grafik und falsche Auflösung!



## UT-freak (25. Juni 2008)

*Ubuntu Treiber Grafik und falsche Auflösung!*

Ich könnte heulen hab auf einem Alten Notebook Ubuntu 8.04 installirt.
Das Problem ist das es für die onboard grafik keinen Treiber gibt. Habe jetzt stundenlang gegooglet aber ohne erfolg. 

Die Onboard Grafik:
Trident  Cyberblade i1 
(Das Nootbock ist ein COMPAQ EVO150)

Selbst wenn es wirklich keinen Treiber gibt kann man dann tzrozdem die Auflösung 1024X768 auswählen?? Jetzt ist das maximum bei 800X600..Das wäre das wichtigste.


!!Bitte helft mir!!


----------



## Las_Bushus (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu Treiber Grafik und falsche Auflösung!*

so also wenn die grafische oberfläche schon geht dann einfach (vi oder einen anderen editor deiner wahl nehmen) sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf dort sollte es den bereich display geben wo farbtiefen und zu den farbtiefen immer auflösungen angezeigt werden. da dann die 1024x768 bei der als standard definierten bildtiefe eintragen (kannst sie auch überall eintragen wenn du drauf stehst^^)
als treibermodul sollte vesa funktionieren, wenn du nix aufrissiges vorhast....


----------

